# لماذا تم استبدال اسم يهوه بالرب يسوع



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *وبعد حديث قصير سأل موسى هذا السؤال «إذا قالوا لي:** ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟»*
> *، فأجابه الله قائلاً *
> *«أهيه الذي أهيه.. يهوه إله آبائكم.. أرسلني إليكم هذا اسمي إلى الأبد وهذا ذِكري إلى دور فدور» *​
> *هل تأملت في هذا الاسم الذي أطلقه الله على نفسه؟ *
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]أسمى الى الأبد ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا أستُبدل بــ " الله " والرب " يسوع " ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يناير 2014)

*هل أُستبدل    (إسم الله )  ؟؟؟!!!*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسمى الى الأبد ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا أستُبدل بــ " الله " والرب " يسوع " ؟!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



أخى الفاضل   المحترم:

تفضل   بتقديم المستندات الدالة على أنه تم  ( إستبدال ) ؟؟  إسم الله 
يعنى قرار الغاء الاسم الاول .. وإحلال الاسم الثانى 
مقدما المستندات   محققة   منسوبة  -نسباً سليماً- إلى هيئة تشريعية  أو قضائية  كتابية أو   مسيحية 
لتأكيد إتمام هذا (الاستبداال)..
فالاستبدال   حدث . أو فعل  لابد أن يتم إثبات وقوعه أولا والبحث عن فاعل .. والبحث عن توثيق عملية البحث عن اخر او استبداله باخر معلوم 
+إسم الله ليس إسم علم ...  لفرد <...>
فتعالى الله عما (تصفون) (...!!!)

إسم الله هو إعلان فعلي لحقيقة إيمانية بطريقة فعلية معاشة فى حياة رجال الله بإرشاد روح الله القدوس . موثقاً بنصوص الوحى الالهى -مشروحا بنصوص الوحى الالهى مفصلا بتفسيرات اباء الكنيسة من مفسرين معتمدين.

الذى  تم استبداله    هو * الاستعمال* - 
*  أي  الاعلان* ...
وهو ما يعنى أن حقيقةً إيمانية   تم ترسيخها  فى حياة المؤمنين   بعد أن تحولت إلى بديهيات .. وجاءت* مراحل الاعلان عن مزيد من الحقائق *  عن *[ إيلوهيم  يهوه.]*     لاكمال بناء عقيدة بنو البشر  ..
فمن الحقائق التى تحتاج الى ترسيخها  فى  الاعلان   لبنو البشر وبالتالى فى بنيان  ايمانهم ان   الله  
هو السيد الملك   المهيمن (  الضابط الكل )
و*انه مخلص شعبه من خطاياهم* .
وكلها لا تلغي  ولا تتضارب مع حقيقة   كونه  أهية الذى أهية  الكائن دائم الكينونة  الذى لا يتغير

تقبل   احتراماتى  ومودتى 
وعذرا اذا كانت مشاركتى  جافية فى مقدمتها
 ..[/FONT]


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسمى الى الأبد ؟!*[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل أخي الحبيب *
* شكراً جزيلاً لمرورك الكريم تحياتي لك*
*للموضوع بقية أخرى وأذا كنت تبحث عن شروحات أعمق لهذه الاسئلة*
*فأرجوا أن تطرحها في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية لتكن مشاركة اوسع للجميع وأذا أحببت قراءة هذا الموضوع سيفيدك هذا كثيراً  *
*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/28_E/E_269.html*​ 
*والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك والمباركة  *
* وربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويفرح قلبك ويفيض عليكِ بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (6 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أخى الفاضل   المحترم:
> 
> تفضل   بتقديم المستندات الدالة على أنه تم  ( إستبدال ) ؟؟  إسم الله
> يعنى قرار الغاء الاسم الاول .. وإحلال الاسم الثانى
> ...


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل أخي الحبيب *
*عكس ما تضن أحب مشاركتك ومشاركة الجميع لكي نستفاد*
*أكثر وحضرتكم لكم خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال *
*وأنا لازلت صغير أبحث على ما يقدمة الرب لي*
* شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الحبيب تحياتي لك*
*والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك والمباركة  *
* وربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويفرح قلبك ويفيض عليكِ بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أخى الفاضل   المحترم:
> تفضل   بتقديم المستندات الدالة على أنه تم  ( إستبدال ) ؟؟  إسم الله
> يعنى قرار الغاء الاسم الاول .. وإحلال الاسم الثانى
> مقدما المستندات   محققة   منسوبة  -نسباً سليماً- إلى هيئة تشريعية  أو قضائية  كتابية أو   مسيحية
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]تؤ تؤ تؤ ... أولا كل سنة وأنت طيب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً موش آنى اللى قلت أستُبدل ..!!! ....تعالى نشوف كدة مين اللى قال*​​ 


الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *«أهيه» تعني «أنا هو» **أو الكائن دائماً.  ومثله أيضاً الاسم العبري «يهوه»
> والذي استُبدل بعد ذلك بكلمة «الرب» في الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم والمعروفة بالترجمة السبعينية في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.*


*[FONT=&quot]يبقى اخونا الكرمة الصغيرة هو اللى قالها موش آنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأطلب منه هو بقى الأثباتات .... أنا مجرد قارئ بسيط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قريت ...سألت ... متعصب ليه ؟!؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا أشرح لى العبارة اللى أنا سألت عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]استُبدل بعد ذلك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بكلمة «الرب» في الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم والمعروفة بالترجمة السبعينية في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا أستُبدل فى الترجمات ( حسب نص المشاركة ) ...
بسيطة ؟!![/FONT]*​


> +إسم الله ليس إسم علم ...  لفرد <...>
> *فتعالى الله عما (تصفون)* (...!!!)


 *[FONT=&quot]و... تعالى الله عما يُشركون ...أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعُذراً إن كانت مشاركتى جافية قليلاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (7 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تؤ تؤ تؤ ... أولا كل سنة وأنت طيب*[/FONT]​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً موش آنى اللى قلت أستُبدل ..!!! ....تعالى نشوف كدة مين اللى قال*​​
> 
> ...


 


*أقولها بلعراقي لحضرتكم تيتي تيتي لك ياحبوب وكل عام وأنت بخير.*​*ربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح يعطيك على قدر فهمك  وقرأتك *​* وما في نيه قلبك *
*يقول الرب في إرميا 9:17-10 *
*«اَلْقَلْبُ أَخْدَعُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ نَجِيسٌ، مَنْ يَعْرِفُهُ؟*
* أَنَا الرَّبُّ فَاحِصُ الْقَلْبِ مُخْتَبِرُ الْكُلَى لأُعْطِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ، حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ.*

*كلامك يارب نور وروح وحياة ونار ومطرقة...يارب*
*أجعل نورك يدخل قلوبنا ويسحق الظلمة التي فيها*
* وأعمالنا تفرحك دائماً لأنك أنت المستحق والى الأبد...آمين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *أقولها بلعراقي لحضرتكم تيتي تيتي لك ياحبوب وكل عام وأنت بخير.*​


*كل سنة وأنت طيب ...:flowers:*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2014)

> و... تعالى الله عما يُشركون ...أيضاً
> وعُذراً إن كانت مشاركتى جافية قليلاً


فعلا 
تعالى الله علوا  كبيرا عما  *(ي)* صفون 
وعما *(ي)* شركون
 وعما *(ى )*شخصنون 
وعما *(ى)* روّون ,وعما (ي)ؤلفون ..وعما* (ي) *زايدون..
وعما  *(ى )*فبركون وعما *(ى )*خترعون 
وعما *(ى )*ختلقون ..
وعما * (ي)* دعّوون
وعما *(ي)* تفزلكون وعما *(ي)* تصنعون

ولا عذرا   لان مشاركتى   اقل جفاء مما يجب


> قريت ...سألت ... متعصب ليه ؟!؟!
> ياللا أشرح لى العبارة اللى أنا سألت عليها


انا متعصب  ؟؟!!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2014)

*أهيه الذى أهية*




الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> ​
> *إذا قالوا لي:*
> * ما اسمه؟ *
> *فماذا اقول لهم؟*​
> ...





الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> ​





الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> ​





الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *«أهيه الذي أهيه.. يهوه إله آبائكم.. أرسلني إليكم هذا اسمي إلى الأبد وهذا ذِكري إلى دور فدور» *
> *(خروج3: 1-15). *​
> *هل تأملت في هذا الاسم الذي أطلقه الله على نفسه؟ *
> * دعونا ندرس ببعض التفصيل ما يحويه هذا الاسم من معانٍ عظيمة. *​
> ...



*
اوضحنا ان الاستبدال 
هو فى استعمال الاسم   
1]أن الاستبدال هو فى إستعمال الاسم مقرؤءاً فى الحياة اليومية لليهودى المصلي او القارئ فى المعبد: تنزيها وخشوعا وتوقيراً  للاسم   وإقراراً  بقدسيته  -بإستبدال إستعماله بلفظ (سيدى :ربي) للدلاله على هيمنة وسيادة ملك الملوك ملك الدهور -الاله السرمدى الذى لايعتريه تغيير.
2] ان الاستبدال   هو فى ترجمة -والترجمة يجوز فيها استعمال المترادفات - خصوصا اذا كانت الترجمة تفسيرية متحررة  :لان اسم الله فى فكرنا-  معنى وعقيدة ومدلول وليس اسم علم من اربع حروف  * 
3] كما  ان استعمال الفاظ مترادفة  عن السيادة  والهيمنة  ك (كيريوس و دومينوس )   قصد منها  إعلان عن   خصائص الهنا الواحد للامم الوثنية -خلال الترجمة السبعينية - الامم الوثنية التى لديها الالهه يعتريها النزاعات البينية  والضعفات والالامات فى الوهيتها - وتذهب  بها النزوات والشهوات والحماقات  والنزعات...
الامر الغير موجود لدى الهنا الدائم السيادة ..     

[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> فعلا
> تعالى الله علوا  كبيرا عما  *(ي)* صفون
> وعما *(ي)* شركون
> وعما *(ى )*شخصنون
> ...


:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *اوضحنا ان الاستبدال
> هو فى استعمال الاسم   *


*يعنى أوصاف والا تأدب مع الله ؟

*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2014)

ملحوظة  للاستزاده :
"و اسمه يهوه وايضا اسمه ايلوهيم وهذا مهم لان *كل اسم له معني *

*ايلوهيم *

من قاموس سترونج
H430
אלהים 
אֱלוֹהִים ‎ ‘ĕlôhı̂ym 
el-o-heem‘ 
Plural of 433 gods in the ordinary sense; but specifically used (in the plural thus, especially with the article) of the supreme God; occasionally applied by way of deference to magistrates; and sometimes as a superlative: - angels, X exceeding, God (gods) (-dess, -ly), X (very) great, judges, X mighty.
الالهة ولكن استخدام مميز فهو اسم جمع ويستخدم بمعني* لله العلي العظيم *الذي اعلي من الملائكة الله القاضي الاعظم _*القدير *_
 قاموس برون العبري
 H430
אלהים
‘ĕlôhı̂ym
BDB Definition:
(plural)
1a) rulers, judges
1b) divine ones
1c) angels
1d) gods
2) (plural intensive – singular meaning)
2a) god, goddess
2b) godlike one
2c) works or special possessions of God
2d) the (true) God
2e) God
قضاه وقاده وهو الالهي واحيانا يطلق علي الملائكه والالهة واشباه الالهة وهو ايضا اسم لله الحقيقي الله 
اسم جمع 
 من الموسوعه اليهودية
—Biblical Data: 
"God" is the rendering in the English versions of the Hebrew "El," "Eloah," and "Elohim." The existence of God is presupposed throughout the Bible, no attempt being anywhere made to demonstrate His reality. 

The most common of the originally appellative names of God is Elohim (V09p161016), plural in form though commonly construed with a singular verb or adjective. This is, most probably, to be explained as the plural of majesty or excellence, expressing high dignity or greatness: comp.
وهو اسم جمع ياخذ تصريف مفرد كفعل او صفة وهو حاله خاصه لتعبر عن جمع عظمته وبهاؤه وتعبير عن ارتفاعه وتكوينه مركب ( الثالوث )
*يهوه*
من قاموس سترونج العبري
יהוה 
יְהוֹוָה ‎ yehôvâh 
yeh-ho-vaw
self Existent or eternal;  Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord which equal to היה 

הָיָה ‎ hâyâh 
haw-yaw‘ 
A primitive root

يهوه 
الكائن بذاته الابدي جهوفا اي يهوه وهو *الاسم القومي لله عند اليهود* : جهوفا 
الذي يترجم انجليزي لورد بحرف الال كابيتال ويساوي اهيه اي *اكون* وهو جذر الكلمه
قاموس برون
H3068
יהוה
yehôvâh
BDB Definition:
Jehovah = “the existing One”
1) the proper name of the one true God
1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136
 يهوه الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الله الحقيقي المعروف لليهود وهو بمعني لورد (الرب )

وهو لا ينطق الا بالاشاره سيدى وملكى للدالة على الايمان بهيمنته القادرة الشاملة وملكه البالغ   الضارب مخترقا حدودا  الابدية والدوام عبر المكان والزمان على الالهة(المزعومة) والبشر
تعريفه من الموسوعه اليهودية
Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. It represents the Deity as He is known to His worshipers, and stands for all those attributes which He bears in relation to them and which are revealed to them through His activity on their behalf. A new manifestation of His interest or care may give rise to a new name. So, also, an old name may acquire new content and significance through new and varied experience of these sacred relations.
مثل اسماء الله الاخري ولكنه *يعبر عن لقب وجودي *وفي  المفهوم اليهودي هو الطبيعه الالهية والخاصيه الالهية وتمثل علاقة وصله الله بشعبه *. يعبر عن وظيفته ومعرفة عباده له وتظهر وتبرز علاقته بهم وانشطته لاجلهم ( ممثل لهم )
*

*تعبيرا عن ظهوره واهتمامه ورعايته المباشرة لهم   ووجوده وسطهم دوما *

Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (V09p160002), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai (V09p160003 = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.

هو الاسم القديم واكثر اسم تكرر ( 6823 مره ) ويطلق عليه الاسم رباعي الاحرف ويعبر عن اسمه الشخصي لاله اسرائيل* ويترجم ( الرب )  يعبر عنه في التراجم الحديثه يهوه وينطق ادوناي ( السيد ) وادخلها الماسوريتس في نصوصهم لتقراء ادوناي بدلا من يهوه او كتب ايلوهيم ليقراء ايلوهيم مكان يهوه ..... الترجمات ... يهوه هو ( لورد ) الرب في الغالبيه العظمي *اجلالا وتقديسا وتنزيها : للاسم وتجنبا  للوزر بنطق اسمه المنزه  -والبشر دون الاستحقاق الكافي .

لذا فالاثنين معا بمعنى الخالق وهوخالق كل شيء القادر على كل شئ  ومالك كل شئ
 وايضا هو الكائن الحاضر الموجود دائم الوجود   والمحب السرمدى المنزه عن التغيير  او النقص. والواحد بذاته المتفرد بصفاته

*ملحوظة هذا ليس فقط اسم الاله في العبري فهو له سبع اسماء في العهد القديم *

The number of divine names that require the scribe's special care is seven: El, Elohim, Adonai, Yhwh, Ehyeh-Asher-Ehyeh, Shaddai, and Ẓeba'ot
عدد من الاسماء الهية تصف رعايته هم سبعه
ايل                         الهي
  ايلوهيم                  الله بالمعني الشمولي
  ادوناي                  السيد 
 يهوه                     الرب
 اهيه اشير اهيه        اكون الذي اكون = اني انا هو 
شداي                    القدير
ظباؤوت                 ضابط الكل
معنى الاسم

_*شرح كلمة يهوه*_​
من قاموس الكتاب المقدس

يهوة وهو اسم من أسماء الله (خر 17: 15). وهذا الاسم يحفظ الدين من خطرين. الأول من جعل الله فكرة أو تصوراً, والثاني من جعله وجوداً يتلاشى فيه كل ما في الوجود. فالاسم يجعل الله إلهاً معيناً معلناً يستطيع الإنسان أن يدعوه بألفاظ وتعابير واضحة. ولفظة يهوه هي فعل المضارع من هيه أو هوه كما كان في الأصل، ومعناه كان، أو حدث، أو وجد وبعبارة أخرى هو الذي كان، والذي أعلن ذاته وصفاته (حر 3: 13-15). وتستعمل لفظة يهوه مختصرة في المقطع الأول من أسماء العلم كيشوع. وكذلك في المقطع كأشعياء وحزقيا وغيرهما. ومنذ عهد الله مع موسى على جبل حوريب يطلق عليه يهوه خر 6: 3. "هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم...أرسلني إليكم". (خر 3: 15). "قل لبني إسرائيل أنا الرب "يهوه)، وأنا أخرجكم (خر 6: 6). إن اسم يهوه ليثبت بجلاء وجلال وجود الله "أهية الذي اهيه". (خر 3: 14). ولكن ليس بمعنى أنه ساكن، أو مستقر في ذات، بل بمعنى أنه يعمل ويؤثر فالله موجود ليعمل ويؤثر، ليعلن ذاته وينفذ إرادته، ويرشد شعبه، كما ـرشد الآباء في أيام القدم (مز 105 و 106). فاسم يهوه والحالة هذه مدلول لمشيئة الله، وعمله وأمانته نحو الشعب. وفي أشعياء يصبح لاسم يهوه وقع جديد يدل على سرمديته: "إله الدهر" (اش 40: 28). "أنا الأول وأنا الآخر" (اش 41: 4 و 44: 6 و 48: 12). "قبلي لم يصوّر (أو يكوّن) إله، وبعدي لا يكون". (43: 10). ولهذا فإن يهوه "إله غيور" (خر 20: 5 و 34: 14). لا يطيق آلهة أخرى أمامه، لأنه مرتفع على كل الآلهة. "الرب إلهك هو نار آكلة كل إله غيور". (تث 4: 24 و 5: 9 ويش 24: 19 و اش 9: 7 و 42: 13 وهلم جرا). وقد نبر رجال الله من موسى إلى حزقيال على هذا. وكثيراً ما يقترن اسم يهوه باسم آخر مثلاً يهوه أو رب الجنود، وبخاصة عند ذكر تابوت العهد (1 صم 4: 4 و 2 صم 6: 2)، الذي كانوا يصطحبونه معهم إلى الحرب فيضفي عليها صبغة من القداسة (عد 10: 35 و 36 و 1 صم 4: 3 الخ و 2 صم 11: 11 و 15: 24 الخ). ولم يقصد الأنبياء بلفظة رب الجنود جنود بني إسرائيل. ولربما كانوا يقصدون بها الملائكة أو النجوم التي يدعوها الله بأسمائها (اش 40: 26) أو جميع القوى الأرضية والسماوية. ولباب الأمر أن يهوه هو الإله القدير الذي لا يضارعه إله. وخلعوا على يهوه أيضاً اسم ملك. وكان استعمال هذا الاسم نادراً قبل عصر الملوك (خر 15: 18). ثم كثر استعماله بعد ذلك العصر (مز 24: 7-10). ويظهر ذلك بجلاء من عيد صعود يهوه العرش (ترانيم المصاعد مز 47 و 93 و 96-99). وظل الحال هكذا إلى أن ظهرت في أورشليم عبادة "مولك" التي كانت تقضي بتقديم الضحايا من الأولاد، في القرنين الثامن والسابع في أيام آحاز ومنسى، فامتهنت كرامة يهوه. وقد أعيد إليه مجده بواسطة أشعياء (اش 40: الخ). وأضفي عليه معنى جديداً فغدا يهوه، يعرف نبيهم باسم ملك إسرائيل ومخلصه، إلهاً عالمياً (اش 44: 6). "فترى كل أطراف الأرض خلاص إلهنا" (اش 52: 10). مملكته على الكل تسود". (مز 103: 19). ملكوته ملكوت أبدي وسلطانه في كل دور فدور". (دا 4: 3) الذي كان قبل خلق العالم (مز 60: 2). ومنذ أواخر القرن الرابع قبل المسيح تزايد الخوف من تدنيس اسم يهوه، فمنع الشعب من النطق به. وأصبح لا يستطيع التلفظ به إلا رئيس الكهنة عند تلاوة الصلاة وأعطاها البركة في الهيكل واستعاضوا عن النطق به بأسماء أهمها "اودني" أي الرب والسيد. واستعملت في الترجمة السبعينية (السبتواغنتا Septuagint)، في القرن الثالث قبل المسيح لفظة "كيريوس" "رب" بدلاً منه. وقد ورد اسم يهوه في اللغة العبرية في العهد القديم 6823 مرة وقد استعمل اسماً لله للدلالة على معاملة الله للبشر (تك ص 2). أو معاملته لشعب بعينه (خر6) وبنوع خاص في علاقة العهد مع ذلك الشعب (خر 24).



*وكلمة يهوه العبري

יהוה*​ 

يود هيه فاف هيه  

وتنطق 

ي ه و ه = يهوه 



من القواميس العبري 

قاموس سترونج

H3068
יהוה
yehôvâh
yeh-ho-vaw'
From H1961; (the) self Existent or eternal;  Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord. Compare H3050, H3069.

قاموس برون

H3068
יהוה
yehôvâh
BDB Definition:
Jehovah = “the existing One”
1) the proper name of the one true God
1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136
وقبل ان اعرض الشرح اليهودي بالتفصيل اشرح كلمه مهمه 
H1961
היה
hâyâh
haw-yaw'
A primitive root (compare H1933); to exist, that is, be or become, come to pass (always emphatic, and not a mere copula or auxiliary): - beacon, X altogether, be (-come, accomplished, committed, like), break, cause, come (to pass), continue, do, faint, fall, + follow, happen, X have, last, pertain, quit (one-) self, require, X use.
وهي التي تترجم الي اهيه 



فاذا كان المصدر موجود ومعروف جيدا فكيف يدي البعض ان الاسم فقد ؟ 

بمعني في العربي لو قلت فعل اتي منه اسم اتي فهل اقول اتي ضاعت رغم ان المصدر اتي موجود ؟ 

هذه فقط لمن يريد التفكير ولم يسلم عقله للمشككين 

*نطق اسم يهوه *​


الموسوعه اليهودية 

Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. 


مثل غيرها من الاسماء العبريه الصحيحه . واسم الله وهو اكثر من عنوان مميز له فهو يمثل المفهوم العبري للطبيعه الالهية ونوع العلاقه بين الله وشعبه 



It can readily be understood, therefore, how the divine name is often spoken of as equivalent to the divine presence or power or glory., 

ويمكن ان يفهم بسهوله , هو نطق للاسم الالهي الذي يعبر عن الحضور الالهي او القوه والمجد . 



YHWH. 
Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p160002.jpg), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p160003.jpg = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.
يهوه 

اسم من اسماء الله في العهد القديم الذي اتي 6823 مره ويذكر بالرباعي الالفاظ يهوه وهو اسم خاص لاله اسرائيل هو يترجم في التراجم الحديثه بجهوفا ولكنه من نظرية فيلو مستحيل وينطق* ادوناي او كيريوس*  لقراءته وفي الماسورتك كتب يهوه ويقراء احيانا ايلوهيم بدلا من يهوه ويترجم الي الرب في معظم الاحيان 

In appearance, Yhwh (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p160004.jpg) is the third person singular imperfect "ḳal" of the verb http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p160005.jpg("to be"), meaning, therefore, "He is," or "He will be," or, perhaps, "He lives," the root idea of the word being,probably, "to blow," "to breathe," and hence, "to live." With this explanation agrees the meaning of the name given in Ex. iii. 14, where God is represented as speaking, and hence as using the first person—"I am" (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161001.jpg, from http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161002.jpg, the later equivalent of the archaic stem http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161003.jpg). The meaning would, therefore, be "He who is self-existing, self-sufficient," or, more concretely, "He who lives," the abstract conception of pure existence being foreign to Hebrew thought. There is no doubt that the idea of life was intimately connected with the name Yhwh from early times. He is the living God, as contrasted with the lifeless gods of the heathen, and He is the source and author of life (comp. I Kings xviii.; Isa. xli. 26-29, xliv. 6-20; Jer. x. 10, 14; Gen. ii. 7; etc.). So familiar is this conception of God to the Hebrew mind that it appears in the common formula of an oath, "ḥai Yhwh" (= "as Yhwh lives"; Ruth iii. 13; I Sam. xiv. 45; etc.).

في مظهر كلمة يهوه هو من فعل كون هوه הוה  ( اكون )يعني هو كائن وهو سيستمر وهو حي يتنفس ويحيا كما جاء في خروج 3 : 14 

Exo 3:14  فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ» ( اكون الذي اكون ).

_*אהיה אשׁר אהיה*_​
 وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: اهْيَهْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ». ويؤخذ منها וה

وهو ايضا من الشخص الاول انا هو היה وهو من استخدام قديم جدا יה

وبهذا تعني  اهيه اشير اهيه هو الموجود بذاته كاف بذاته الحي 

ولايوجد هناك خلاف ان فكرة الحياه مرتبطه باسم يهوه من قديم الزمن هو الله الحي وليس مثل الالهة الغير حية وهو مصدر وخالق الحياه وهو هيه يهوه اي يهوه الحي 

*( اسم يهوه יהוה من مقطعين יה وايضا וה فهو يعني اهيه اشير اهيه اهيه الذي اهيه او اكون الذي اكون ايجو امي اهون

Ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν·

فمن يسال عن نطق يهوه هو الاربع حروف יהוה اختصار لكلمتين بالعبري اهيه اشير اهيه يوناني ايجو امي ايهون او اكون الذي اكون او بالانجليزي 

I AM THAT I AM​*
فمن يتكلم بدون علم عن ضياع اسم يهوه فهو بالحقيقه لم يعرف يهوه ولكن من يقول ان يهوه حي فهو يعرف اسم جيدا 



واكمل من الموسوعه اليهودية 

If the explanation of the form above given be the true one, the original pronunciation must have been Yahweh (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161004.jpg) or Yahaweh (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161005.jpg). From this the contracted form Jah or Yah (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161006.jpg) is most readily explained, and also the forms Jeho or Yeho (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161007.jpg = http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161008.jpg), and Jo or Yo (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161009.jpg, contracted from http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161010.jpg), which the word assumes in combination in the first part of compound proper names, and Yahu or Yah (http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161011.jpg) in the second part of such names.. 

من ما تقدم سابقا مصدر نطق يهوه هو من ياه יה  وايضا من هوه יהו  وهو اضافة الجزء الاول ياه יהו  الي الجزء الثاني هوه יהו  ( وهذا هو المقطع الاول ) 

from the "hif'il" form of http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/volume9/V09p161015.jpg("to be"), meaning, "He who causes to be," "the Creator";  

وهو اهيه הוה ( اكون ) اي الخالق 

وهو بهذا يهوه יהוה

The Septuagint, and after it the New Testament, invariably render δκύριος ("the Lord").


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2014)

> لماذا تم استبدال اسم يهوه بالرب يسوع


 
ظهور مسمى  "الرب يسوع "
قلنا أن ظهور هذه المسميات  هو  إعلان - كشف   عن حقيقة ::  عبر نصوص  الوحى الالهى المعصوم 
مؤيده بوجود نصوص ..وموثقة ومفصلة بتفسيرات  علماء العقيدة المسيحية المعتمدين الموثوق فى علمهم  وتمكنهم فى هذا العلم المتخصص.
وهو  كشفٌ  من  الاله  الغير متطور ولا المتغير (لا بالزيادة ولا بالنقص) ... لكن البشر (  المتلقي )  هنا   هو  المتطور .. هو النامى فى العلم والاطلاع والتأهل  الذهنى والفكرى .
وعليه فلصالح الانسان .. وإستناناً   بالقانون الطبيعى من نشؤء  فتطور فإرتقاء  فتغيير بالايجاب والسلب للثقافة والاستيعاب الذهنى والوجدانى للبشرية  ... فالوحى الالهى  يرتقي  بالبشرية تدريجيا حسب قدراتهم  رافةً بهم وسعياً  لصالحهم.
*فالاعلان* عن تجسد الكلمة اللوغوس الالهى لاتحاده الحقيقي الكامل الفعلي بالأنسانية - بتجسد  الكلمة.
إقتضت الحكمة الالهية أن يكون متدرجاً 
بيد  أن  الوحى الالهى - أعلن  للانسانية- عبر مراحل تدوين الوحى الالهى   *أن الله  هو   الله مخلصي.*:

{ القضاة الأصحاح 10 العدد 13 وأنتم قد تركتموني وعبدتم آلهة أخرى. لذلك لا أعود أخلصكم.
 صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 10 العدد 19 وأنتم قد رفضتم اليوم* إلهكم الذي هو مخلصكم *من جميع الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضايقونكم, وقلتم له: بل تجعل علينا ملكا. فالآن امثلوا أمام الرب حسب أسباطكم وألوفكم».
 صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 14 العدد 39 *لأنه حي هو الرب مخلص إسرائيل*, ولو كانت في يوناثان ابني فإنه يموت موتا». ولم يكن من يجيبه من كل الشعب.
 صموئيل الثاني الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 فالآن افعلوا. لأن الرب قال لداود: «*إني* بيد داود عبدي *أخلص* شعبي إسرائيل من يد الفلسطينيين ومن أيدي جميع أعدائهم».
 صموئيل الثاني الأصحاح 22 العدد 3 إله صخرتي به أحتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي. ملجإي ومناصي. مخلصي، من الظلم تخلصني.
 الملوك الثاني الأصحاح 6 العدد 27 فقال: [لا! يخلصك الرب. ]
 الملوك الثاني الأصحاح 19 العدد 34 وأحامي عن هذه المدينة لأخلصها من أجل نفسي ومن أجل داود عبدي].
*المزامير الأصحاح 20 العدد 6 الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه. يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه.*
 المزامير الأصحاح 106 العدد 21 نسوا الله مخلصهم الصانع عظائم في مصر
 المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 117 أسندني فأخلص وأراعي فرائضك دائما.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 19 العدد 20 فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر. لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصا ومحاميا وينقذهم.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 37 العدد 35 وأحامي عن هذه المدينة لأخلصها من أجل نفسي ومن أجل داود عبدي».
 إشعياء الأصحاح 43 العدد 3 لأني أنا الرب إلهك قدوس إسرائيل مخلصك. جعلت مصر فديتك كوش وسبا عوضك.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 43 العدد 11 أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 45 العدد 15 حقا أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 45 العدد 21 أخبروا. قدموا. وليتشاوروا معا. من أعلم بهذه منذ القديم أخبر بها منذ زمان؟* أليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر غيري؟ إله بار ومخلص. ليس سواي.*
 إشعياء الأصحاح 49 العدد 25 فإنه هكذا قال الرب: «حتى سبي الجبار يسلب وغنيمة العاتي تفلت. وأنا أخاصم مخاصمك *وأخلص أولادك*
 إشعياء الأصحاح 49 العدد 26 وأطعم ظالميك لحم أنفسهم ويسكرون بدمهم كما من سلاف فيعلم كل بشر أني أنا الرب مخلصك وفاديك عزيز يعقوب».
 إشعياء الأصحاح 60 العدد 16 وترضعين لبن الأمم وترضعين ثدي ملوك وتعرفين أني أنا الرب مخلصك ووليك عزيز يعقوب.
 إشعياء الأصحاح 62 العدد 11 هوذا الرب قد أخبر إلى أقصى الأرض قولوا لابنة صهيون: «هوذا مخلصك آت. ها أجرته معه وجزاؤه أمامه».
 إشعياء الأصحاح 63 العدد 8 وقد قال حقا: «إنهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون». فصار لهم مخلصا.
 إرميا الأصحاح 14 العدد 8 *يا رجاء إسرائيل مخلصه في زمان الضيق* لماذا تكون كغريب في الأرض وكمسافر يميل ليبيت؟
 إرميا الأصحاح 15 العدد 20 وأجعلك لهذا الشعب سور نحاس حصينا فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لأني معك لأخلصك وأنقذك يقول الرب.
 إرميا الأصحاح 17 العدد 14 اشفني يا رب فأشفى. خلصني فأخلص لأنك أنت تسبيحتي.
 إرميا الأصحاح 30 العدد 10 [أما أنت يا عبدي يعقوب فلا تخف يقول الرب ولا ترتعب يا إسرائيل لأني هئنذا أخلصك من بعيد ونسلك من أرض سبيه فيرجع يعقوب ويطمئن ويستريح ولا مزعج.
 إرميا الأصحاح 30 العدد 11 لأني أنا معك يقول الرب لأخلصك. وإن أفنيت جميع الأمم الذين بددتك إليهم فأنت لا أفنيك بل أؤدبك بالحق ولا أبرئك تبرئة.
 إرميا الأصحاح 42 العدد 11 لا تخافوا ملك بابل الذي أنتم خائفوه. لا تخافوه يقول الرب لأني أنا معكم لأخلصكم وأنقذكم من يده.
+++
 حزقيال الأصحاح 34 العدد 10 هكذا قال السيد الرب: هئنذا على الرعاة وأطلب غنمي من يدهم, وأكفهم عن رعي الغنم, ولا يرعى الرعاة أنفسهم بعد,* فأخلص غنمي من أفواههم فلا تكون لهم مأكلا.*
 حزقيال الأصحاح 34 العدد 12 كما يفتقد الراعي قطيعه يوم يكون في وسط غنمه المشتتة,* هكذا أفتقد غنمي وأخلصها *من جميع الأماكن التي تشتتت إليها في يوم الغيم والضباب.
 حزقيال الأصحاح 34 العدد 22 فأخلص غنمي فلا تكون من بعد غنيمة, وأحكم بين شاة وشاة.
 حزقيال الأصحاح 36 العدد 29 وأخلصكم من كل نجاساتكم. وأدعو الحنطة وأكثرها ولا أضع عليكم جوعا.
 حزقيال الأصحاح 37 العدد 23 ولا يتنجسون بعد بأصنامهم ولا برجاساتهم ولا بشيء من معاصيهم, بل* أخلصهم *من كل مساكنهم التي فيها أخطأوا وأطهرهم فيكونون لي شعبا وأنا أكون لهم إلها.
 هوشع الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 وأما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم ولا أخلصهم بقوس وبسيف وبحرب وبخيل وبفرسان».
 هوشع الأصحاح 13 العدد 4 «وأنا الرب إلهك من أرض مصر وإلها سواي لست تعرف ولا مخلص غيري.
 هوشع الأصحاح 13 العدد 14 «من يد الهاوية أفديهم. من الموت أخلصهم. أين أوباؤك يا موت؟ أين شوكتك يا هاوية؟ تختفي الندامة عن عيني».
 صفنيا الأصحاح 3 العدد 19 هئنذا في ذلك اليوم أعامل كل مذلليك, وأخلص الظالعة, وأجمع المنفية, وأجعلهم تسبيحة واسما في كل أرض خزيهم,
 زكريا الأصحاح 8 العدد 7 هكذا قال رب الجنود: [هئنذا أخلص شعبي من أرض المشرق ومن أرض مغرب الشمس.
 زكريا الأصحاح 8 العدد 13 ويكون كما أنكم كنتم لعنة بين الأمم يا بيت يهوذا ويا بيت إسرائيل* كذلك أخلصكم فتكونون بركة فلا تخافوا*. لتتشدد أيديكم].
 زكريا الأصحاح 10 العدد 6 وأقوي بيت يهوذا وأخلص بيت يوسف وأرجعهم لأني قد رحمتهم. ويكونون كأني لم أرفضهم لأني أنا الرب إلههم فأجيبهم.
* لوقا الأصحاح 1 العدد 47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي*
 لوقا الأصحاح 2 العدد 11 أنه ولد لكم اليوم في* مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب.*
 يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد 42 وقالوا للمرأة: «إننا لسنا بعد بسبب كلامك نؤمن لأننا نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم أن هذا هو *بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم».*
 يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 47 وإن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن فأنا لا أدينه لأني لم آت لأدين العالم *بل لأخلص العالم.*
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 5 العدد 31 هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا.
 أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 13 العدد 23 من نسل هذا حسب الوعد أقام الله لإسرائيل مخلصا يسوع.
  فالرب يسوع   : معنى اسمه انه من  يخلص شعبه  من خطاياهم  اعلانا ان يهوه  خلاص ( لنا).}

فلما جاء ملئ   الزمان  - اكتمال وقت تدبير الله - المعين من قبل الله ارسل الله ابنه اللوجوس الالهى متأنسا- متحداً إتحاداً فعليا عنصريا حقيقيا كاملا بمعنى الكلمة مع أنسانية كاملة طبيعية فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح .. ومن هنا إستعلن لنا نحن البشر    .. حقيقة هذا  اللوغوس الالهى وعمله .. ليس إستجدادا او استحداثا.
 بل إعلاناً  يوجه إدراكنا نحن   ليتمكن من رؤية مجد الله فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح  مخلصنا الصالح.
.....ه


----------



## Jesus is the truth (7 يناير 2014)

ملحظة أولى : يَهوه _ יהוה تمت ترجمتها في اللغة اليونانية " الترجمة السبعينية " .. بــ *ثيؤس* و كيروس  

 ملحظة ثانية : هذا الإسم لم يُترجم من قِبل اليهود فـحسب > اقصد الترجمة السبعينية < بل إن الكتاب المقدس " الوحي الإلهي " قد وضع " كيريوس _ الرب " بدلاً مِن "יהוה_ يَهوه " 
ومن ضمن الادلة على ذلك 
 إقتبس القديس الرسول العظيم بولس نص 
 لنقرأة معاً من عبرانين 8: 8
 عربياً ( فانديك ) : *لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ لاَئِماً: «هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي  يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، حِينَ أُكَمِّلُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ  يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيدا *
 أين نجد هذا النص ؟ نجده في سفر ارميا 31 : 31 
 عربياً ( فانديك )  :* هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً *
 بعد أن رأينا ان النص الموجود في عبرانين هو الموجود في ارميا تعالى  للنظر معاً يا أخي الحبيب الذي اكن له كل محبة في قلبي إلى النص كما دونه   الرسول بولس   
  μεμφόμενος γὰρ αὐτοῖς λέγει· ἰδοὺ ἡμέραι  ἔρχονται, λέγει  [ Κύριος ] , καὶ συντελέσω ἐπὶ τὸν οἶκον  ᾿Ισραὴλ καὶ ἐπὶ τὸν οἶκον ᾿Ιούδα διαθήκην καινήν, 
 وكما نرى أن اللفظة المستخدمة هي كيريوس 

 والنص في سفر ارميا 

 عبرياً كما جاء في مخطوطة لينجراد Leningrad Codex
 בָּעֵת הַהִיא נְאֻם־[יְהוָה] אֶֽהְיֶה לֵֽאלֹהִים לְכֹ֖ל מִשְׁפְּחֹת יִשְׂרָאֵל וְהֵמָּה יִֽהְיוּ־לִי לְעָֽם׃

 وهكذا جاء في مخطوطة حلب Aleppo Codex
  ל הנה ימים באים נאם [ יהוה ] וכרתי את בית ישראל ואת בית יהודה--ברית חדשה


سلام ونعِمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أولاً : أشكرك على مجهودك الأكثر من راااائع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيد أن ....الإغراق بالنصوص والتراجم والقواميس مُضِّر بالصحة*​​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> ملحوظة  للاستزاده :
> "و اسمه يهوه وايضا اسمه ايلوهيم وهذا مهم لان *كل اسم له معني *
> *ايلوهيم *
> من قاموس سترونج.
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام التمام .... وطالما أستخدمت اللغات والقواميس أجبنى على سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبت منين أسم ( الله ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... وأنت بتشرح لى  ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يٌتبع 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> فلما جاء ملئ   الزمان  - اكتمال وقت تدبير *الله *- المعين من قبل *الله *ارسل الله ابنه اللوجوس الالهى متأنسا-



*[FONT=&quot]وسؤال متفرع من شروحاتك (( لاحظ معى علامة الأستفهام هل ))*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أين أجد ( الآب ) فى كل هذه التراجم ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- هل أستُخدم فى أى نص من نصوص العهد القديم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين أجد ( ياهوه ) ( ألوهيم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أستُخدم فى العهد الجديد ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأل عن (( اللفظ )) (( الأسم )) وليس المعنى أو الأستخدام أو الأعلان[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف من الذى وضع هذه الكلمات الدلالية *​​ 






*[FONT=&quot]هل تعنى ( للمرة الألف ) – بمعنى التعداد ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم ( المُر الألف ) بمعنى المرارة ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]احنا فى منتدى تبشيرى وفى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نسأل ألف وألا مليون مرة حتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بتتضايقوا ومافيش عندكم صبر للأسئلة .... أقفلوه ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عموماً أنا مفتحتش سؤال ... السؤال أتنقل من قسم المرشد الروحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وكان سؤال بسيط جداً ولا يستدعى كل هذه المهرجانات من قواميس وموسوعات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُختصر سؤالى كان هل هى صفات أم تأدب مع الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عقدتوها لية ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (8 يناير 2014)

سلام و نعمه استاذ عبود 
اولاً : يهوه و الوهيم و ايل كل دول مش اسماء الله لان الله بلا اسم لان اللى بيحتاج الاسم شخص يريد تخصيصه عن غيره اما الله فليس اله غيره و لا يحتاج الي تخصيص بين الهه اخري  
اما الاسماء بالاعلي و غيرها هي ليست اسماء شخصيه لله لكنها بتدل عن مين هو الله .. فيقول الاباء ان الله عندما اراد الشعب ان يعرف له اسماً فاختار اسم يدل علي تفرده و كينونته بقدرته الذاتيه و لم يختر اسماً ليميزه عن الالهه الاخري 
اما اسم يسوع فهو اسم ( الاله المتجسد ) فليس اسم الله اصبح يسوع لان الله لا يحتاج لاسم و بلا اسم كما قلت .. لكن في وقت التجسد كبشر لازم يكون ليه اسم مثل باقي البشر .. و ان افترضنا ان كل هذه اسماء شخصيه  فلم يحل اسم يسوع مكان اسم يهوه لانه هو نفس الاسم فاسم يسوع معناه ( يهوه يخلص ) و هذا هو العمل الذي تجسد يهوه من اجله 

مراجع الاباء عن ما قلت ان الله بلا اسم .. غير متوافره امامي الان باقصي تقدير غداً احضرها لك 



> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]احنا فى منتدى تبشيرى وفى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نسأل ألف وألا مليون مرة حتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بتتضايقوا ومافيش عندكم صبر للأسئلة .... أقفلوه ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عموماً أنا مفتحتش سؤال ... السؤال أتنقل من قسم المرشد الروحى[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


عندك كل الحق استاذي الحبيب[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2014)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> فلم يحل اسم يسوع مكان اسم يهوه لانه هو نفس الاسم فاسم يسوع معناه ( *يهوه يخلص* )
> *مراجع الاباء* عن ما قلت ان الله بلا اسم .. غير متوافره امامي الان باقصي تقدير غداً احضرها لك


*شكراً على الأجابة المباشرة لعنوان الموضوع
ولا داعى لأن تُتعب نفسك بالمراجع ... أنا لا أطلب مراجع 
أسئلتى بسيطة جداً فى حاجة الى شرح مُبسط
وحضرتك أجبتها فى جملة من كلمتين 
:t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2014)

*لم يتم استبال اى اسم باسم اخر لان اسم يهوه هو اسم الرب الى الابد وهو خاص بعلاقته مع شعبه " اله العهد " وهو مش اسم بالمعنى الحرفى لكنه تعبير عن كينونته وحضوره وسط شعبه فيذكرونه على انه الاله الكائن فى وسط شعبه

يسوع ليس شخصا بديلا عن يهوه او اسما بديلا عنه لكن اضافة بعد اخر للعهد الالهى مع شعبه فلم يصبح الرب كائنا وفقط وسط شعبه " يهوه " بل اصبح الكائن منقذا ومخلصا لشعبه بنفسه " يسوع " اللى معناه يهوه خلص "يهوشع "

يسوع هو يهوه الكائن الذى اتى وسط شعبه وصار كواحد منهم ليرفعنا كلنا للنبوة الالهية وشركته فى حياته الالهية 

يعنى نقدر نقول باختصار يهوه هو الكائن ويسوع هو نفسه الكائن الذى خلصنا ولم يستبدل اى اسم باخر  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2014)

> مراجع الاباء عن ما قلت ان الله بلا اسم .. غير متوافره امامي الان باقصي تقدير غداً احضرها لك


*اغسطينوس قال دا توما الاكوينى من الاباء الكاثوليك قال ان الله لا اسم له وان كل الالقاب الالهية بتعبر عن ما يتصف بيه الله لوكنه مش اسم علم بالمفهوم العام *


----------



## amgd beshara (8 يناير 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اغسطينوس قال دا توما الاكوينى من الاباء الكاثوليك قال ان الله لا اسم له وان كل الالقاب الالهية بتعبر عن ما يتصف بيه الله لوكنه مش اسم علم بالمفهوم العام *


و القديس يوستينوس و اعتقد هيلاري و كيرلس ايضاً 
ده غير علم اللاهوت العقيدي لميخائيل مينا و موريس تاوضروس
انت استشهدت بيهم قبل كده يا دكتور في حوار رخصوص نفس السؤال ده بس انا دورت و موصلتش للموضوع 
يومين بالظبط و هجمع كل الاستشهادات دي في موضوع منفصل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> يسوع هو يهوه الكائن الذى اتى وسط شعبه وصار كواحد منهم ليرفعنا كلنا للنبوة الالهية وشركته فى حياته الالهية
> 
> يعنى نقدر نقول باختصار يهوه هو الكائن ويسوع هو نفسه الكائن الذى خلصنا ولم يستبدل اى اسم باخر
> *


:flowers::flowers: :t4::t4::t4: :flowers::flowers:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2014)

*أقولك رأيى و أنا مش جايباه من عندى 
لكن سمعت البابا شنودة الله (ربنا) يريح نفسه فى فردوس النعيم

لفظ الله فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس خاااااطىء

و من الصحيح ألا يوجد هذا اللفظ فى الكتاب المقدس

لأن ما نسميه أسماء الله : هى ليست أسماء إنما صفات

لفظ الله ليس صفة : إنما لفظ أو إسم ليس له معنى

لفظ الله كان دارج بين العرب فلذلك تمت الترجمة هكذا و نحن إعتدنا عليه 

من الصعب أن أقول إنى لا أعبد الله فهذا معناه إنى ملحد (مجتمعيا)

بل فى الحقيقة نحن لا نعبد الله لكن نعبد : الاله الواحد الوحيد الذى ليس له إسم و لكن له صفات نحاول أن نفهم منها كينونة هذه القوى الخارقة التى خلقت هذا الكون و قامت بالفداء و و و  

*


----------



## amgd beshara (8 يناير 2014)

و لكن عندما وضع اتالوس في الكرسي الحديدي و تصاعد الدخان من جسده المشوي . قال الشعب باللغه الرومانيه : ان هذا الذي تفعلونه انتم هو التهام للبشر , اما نحن فإننا لا نأكل البشر , ولا نرتكب اي شئ اخر . و عندما سئل عن الاسم الذي يحمله الله اجاب : إن الله لا يحمل اي اسم كما يحمل الانسان .

تاريخ الكنيسه ليوسابيوس القيصري . ص 204


  لا يليق ان يطلق علي الله ابي الكل اسماً مختلقاً لانه غير مولود . لان كل من له اسم قد اعطي له من شخص يكبره سناً , ان كلمات الله و الاب و الخالق و الرب و السيد ليست اسماء حقيقيه بل القاب مستمده من اعماله الصالحه .
  و لكن ابن الله وحده هو الذي يُدعي بالحقيقه ابنه , و هو الكلمه الذي كان معه و الذي ولد منه قبل كل المخلوقات و الذي به – في البدء – خلق و دبر الله الآب كل الاشياء , فهو يدعي المسيح لانه مسح و لان الآب دبر كل امور الخليقة به . و هذا الاسم ايضاً له معني غير معروف تماماً مثل كلمة الله الذي ليس هو اسماً حقيقياً بل هو تعبير عن شعور مذروع في طبيعة الانسان يصعب تفسيره . اما اسم يسوع و هو اسمه كإنسان و كمخلص فله معني , لانه كما ذكرنا من قبل صار انساناً و قد ولد حسب ارادة الله لاجل المؤمنين و ليهزم الشياطين .

القديس يوستينوس الفيلسوف و الشهيد . الدفاعان و الحوار مع تريفون و نصوص اخري . اصدار دار بناريون . سلسلة النصوص المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . الدفاع الثاني . ص 111 , 112



  بلا شك ليس هناك اسماً من الاسماء يمكن ان يقدم تصوراً تاماً عن الصفات الالهيه . الله لا يمكن ان يُسمي , اما اذا اخذنا التسميه في المعني النسبي فيمكن للاسماء في هذه الحاله ان تقدم لنا شيئاً عن الله .
  و بوجه عام يمكن ان نقرر ان اي اسم من الاسماء الالهيه سواء يطلق علي الله من قبل الناس او مذكور في الكتب المقدسه فانه لا يدل علي مفهوم الطبيعه الالهيه دلاله مطلقه .. و لكنه يقدم تفسيراً ما عن الامور التي تتصل بالله .
  و حتي لفظ الله الذي نستعمله فانه لا يقدم لنا الا القليل عن فاعلية الطبيعه الالهيه . و عن الجوهر الالهي الذي يظل بالنسبة لنا غير مدرك و لا يمكن الدنور منه بدرجه كافيه ان جوهر الله لا يمكن للعقل البشري ان يحتويه و لا يمكن لاسم من الاسماء ان يستوعبه .

علم اللاهوت العقيدي . الجزء الاول . د.موريس تاوضروس . ص 124 – 125 



و من صفحه 125 و ما بعدها قدم الدكتور موريس عرضاً لمعظم اسماء الله الوارده في الكتب المقدسه مع تحليل ابائي بذكر المراجع لهذه الاسماء و مدلولاتها يمكن الرجوع اليه للاستذاده


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*زى ما قالت ايرينى ........*


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا أعرف من الذى وضع هذه الكلمات الدلالية *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ولا أنا أعرف.
أي عضو يستطيع أن يضع كلمات دلالية.
أهمية معرفة واضعها شيء نسبي بالنسبة لطالب المعرفة.



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]احنا فى منتدى تبشيرى وفى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى نسأل ألف وألا مليون مرة حتى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


 
​الحق معك في هذه النقطة.​



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو بتتضايقوا ومافيش عندكم صبر للأسئلة .... أقفلوه ..!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​





ولكن ليس في هذه النقطة، لأنك جزمت وفقا لما توقعت بناءً على تخمين، فظلمت إدارة المنتدى والمشرفين على القسم، وهذه *ليست من صفاتك* استاذ عبود.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عموماً أنا مفتحتش سؤال ... السؤال أتنقل من قسم المرشد الروحى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


 
 ليس من غبار على سؤالك الأصلي 

 في قسم المرشد الروحي لأنه لم يأتِ من فراغ، بل نتيجة دقتك وتمعنك فيما تقرأ، ويا ليت الجميع يفعل هذا. نقله الى قسم الأسئلة كان تصرفا سليما.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وكان سؤال بسيط جداً ولا يستدعى كل هذه المهرجانات من قواميس وموسوعات*​​



[/FONT]تذكر استاذ عبود ان الردود في قسم الأسئلة ليست حكرا على فئة معينة. كل يرد بحسب ما اؤتي من نعمة. وليس الجميع لديه ملكة الإختصار في الردود. المحبة تفهم هذا الكلام.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مُختصر سؤالى كان هل هى صفات أم تأدب مع الله *[/FONT]​



أعتقد تم الرد على هذا السؤال بطرق غير مباشرة ومباشرة.

 الله ليس له اسم علم. والتأدب مع الله وارد في الكلام عنه في العهد القديم.




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عقدتوها لية ؟؟!!!*​​



 
[/FONT]الله يخليك.... لم يعقدها أحد. 
التعقيد شيء نسبي، وأنت تعلم ذلك جيدا.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أولاً : أشكرك على مجهودك الأكثر من راااائع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيد أن ....الإغراق بالنصوص والتراجم والقواميس مُضِّر بالصحة*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> * ردى :  *
> ...


*
إسم (الله )
أنا إستخدمته لانى متحدث باللغة العربية وأجيبك بإستخدام اللغة العربية  فى آحدث مراحل إستقرار لهجتها ...
والاسم  متسرب إلى اللغة العربية -التى هى مشتركة الاصول مع اللغة العبرية - لغات سامية .
فأصل الاسم هو إسم  [  إيللوهيم : إيل : إيللوه  ]  
الذى عرفه  آدم وحواء وبعدهم هابيل وشيث وآنوش  ثم أبينا  نوح وأولاده ثم إبراهيم وآله وهلم جر.
الاسم   :     إعتراه التعريب والتحويل  والتطوير والتغيير    أيضاً  .
تماما كما إعترت  الحقيقة الإلهية العديد من التشويههات  و الاضافات ..
ووجدنا فى النقوش الاوجاريتية  يضغمون  إيل مع آلهتهم الخيالية وينسجون من عندياتهم  خيالاتهم وإفتراءآتهم ويجمعونها  مع الاصل   الموروث  فى أذهانهم[   والذى إعتراه الضمور     والإعتلال ] .

فالله هو اللفظ المتسرب إلى العربية   عن إيلوهيم .
أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت سيادتك علما بأن  السؤآل الاول إنتهى  وتلاه السؤآل الثانى  وإنتهى وهذا الثالث  بعد الموضوع الاصلى*​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وسؤال متفرع من شروحاتك (( لاحظ معى علامة الأستفهام هل ))*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أين أجد ( الآب ) فى كل هذه التراجم ؟ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]- هل أستُخدم فى أى نص من نصوص العهد القديم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين أجد ( ياهوه ) ( ألوهيم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أستُخدم فى العهد الجديد ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأل عن (( اللفظ )) (( الأسم )) وليس المعنى أو الأستخدام أو الأعلان[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*سؤآلان آخران  *
1]     أين  اجد  لفظ (الآب)   في كل هذه التراجم   -  أين  أجد الآب    فى العهد القديم .
2]      أين  أجد  لفظ  ياهو   أو    إيللوهيم   فى العهد الجديد  .
مع  التشديد   بأن البحث المقصود    
حول  الالفاظ لا المعانى ولا العقائد - من الآخر كده .
حول الالفاظ لا عن الاعلانات  ولا   المعانى  ولا الاستخدامات .
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

 الاجابة   عن السؤءآل  الثانى    : شئ بسيط لمن لا يريد أن يعقد الامور ويقرأ   أبحاث وقواميس
أن العهد الجديد كتبه كتابه  من الرسل  متى ومرقس ويعقوب ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس  * باللغة اليونانية الكوين    التى لم   توجد فى أصلها  هذه الالفاظ *..*ولا يعرف  أصحابها -مطالعى هذه الكتابات  معانى هذه الالفاظ * 
,وحكمة  ومحبة روح الله الناطق فى رسل المسيح فى العهد الجديد-حكمة بانية - لاتستحسن  ان تكلم الناس بألفاظ ولوجاريتمات لا يعرفونها ولا يفهمونها
 بل ربما تكون لديهم الأفكار السلبية المشوهة  من معاياناتهم لمنحرفى  اليهود وسؤء أفعالهم وإنحراف تفسيراتهم.

** + الاجابة عن السؤآل الاول :*
لفظ الاب ولفظ الابن ولفظ الروح القدس  موجود فى كتابات العهد القديم 
و_ليس فقط_  المعانى والاعلانات والاستخدامات  والعقائد  - (التى لا ترضي البعض من قراءئنا )  
موجوده  
ولكن     بالقدر   الذى ناسب تلك المرحلة   من تبسيط وتدريج  يلزم لتهيئة  اذهان الناس لاقتبال هذه الحقيقة 
امثلة 
- قال الرب لربي إجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعدائك موطئا لقدميك .
- من صعد الى السموات ونزل ؟؟ ما اسمه ومااسم ابنه ان عرفت.؟؟
- الرب قال لى انت ابنى وانا اليوم ولدتك    سلنى فاعطيك الامم ميراثا .
-من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك.
وغيرها من اشارات  بسيطة وارهاصات   شأنها شأن اى  موضوع فكرى له مقدمات و تنبيهات اعدادية تعد اذهان السامعين - لكى فى الوقت المناسب  - وفى المرحلة الذهنية والثقافية والعقائدية المناسبة   يتم الاعلان بوضوح اشد .[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف من الذى وضع هذه الكلمات الدلالية *​​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



1]   أنا الذى وضعت هذه الكلمات  الدلالية .
وأعتذر عن الخطا الهجائي وتم تصليحة ..يبدو أن هناك بعض العيوب فى لوحة المفاتيح  -كما هناك بعض العيوب فى المتصفح  وكثيراً ما يلاحظ   مشرفي المنتدى     ..  أننى أدخل كثيراً  لتعديل مشاركتى بسبب ما يعتريها من أخطأء هجائية مطبعية غير مقصوده .تحدث أثناء الارسال.
2]     أنا فى منتدى    الاجوبة المسيحية رداً على الاسئلة  
وانا   أرد على مئة مليون سؤآل مادام السائل    باحث  وجاد  ومجـــــد.
وعمرى ماكنت غير صبور أو يعترينى الملل أو التعصيب كالعصبية الواضحة فى رد السائل .
وتوجد قوانين للاسئلة .. ونظام لمعدل الاسئلة 
وتوجد نصوص  تحذر التجوال بين المواضيع والانتقال من سؤآل واحد الى سؤآل آخر...
والقوانين هى التى تحكم بيننا 
-----------
3]  طرح الاستفسار ليس جريمة 
ولا نضيق ذرعا من الاستفسار فى حد ذاته .
لكن نضيق ذرعا بالجدل والمناورات والمراوغات  [  إن وجدت  ].والتكرار لموضوعات  نالت من البحث حقها وتشبعت  من الردود.  [ حسب ماهو  منصوص عليه فى قوانين المنتدى التى تلزمنا جميعاً ]
-------------
4]    لم أعقد الامور   بل بسطتها وشرحتها بتوسع - أم أن الفرصة مكفولة للسائل  أن يطرح السؤآل  أى عدد من المرات - بصرف النظر عن وجود عديد من الابحاث والردود والشروحات فى ذات المنتدى ؟؟
و  من جهه   اخرى ::"  يتم الحجر على من يرد أو من يلبي الاجابة على أى توسع فى الشرح والاستزاده من التوضيح .!!! ؟؟



> ... أقفلوه ..!!!


بنعمة المسيح مش ها يحصل أبداً 
[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2014)

الخروج 6 : 3 
وانا ظهرت لابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب باني الاله القادر على كل شيء. واما باسمي «يهوه» *فلم اعرف* عندهم. 

يوحنا 17 : 25 ، 26 
أيها الآب البار إن العالم لم يعرفك أما أنا فعرفتك وهؤلاء *عرفوا* أنك أنت أرسلتني. 
*وَعَرَّفْتُهُمُ اسْمَكَ* وَسَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمُ الْحُبُّ الَّذِي أَحْبَبْتَنِي بِهِ وَأَكُونَ أَنَا فِيهِمْ». 
​ 
*في هذه الآيات يتضح لنا أن إسم الرب مرتبط بالمعرفة *

*باسمي يهوه فلم أعرف بينهم *
*وعرفتهم اسمك* 

*لكن يوجد أسماء أخرى بإرتباطها بأعمال مع الناس *

*- يسوع .............. لأنه يخلص *

*- إيل شداي .......... لأنه الله القدير *

*- يهوه يرأه .......... لأنه الرب يرى *
تكوين 22 : 14 
فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع «*يهوه يراه*». حتى انه يقال اليوم: «في جبل *الرب يرى*».​*- يهوى شالوم ........ الرب سلامي *
القضاة 6 : 23 
فقال له الرب: «*السلام لك*. لا تخف. لا تموت».​*كل اسم مرتبط بإعلان جديد ... وليس اسم يحل مكان الآخر *



.


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

إن كلمه ( إله ) مشتقه في الأساس من كلمة [ إيل אל ] وهو الاسم الذي كانت جميع الديانات السامية تدعو بها آلهتها، وفي شعب إسرائيل اختص الاسم بمصطلح شهير وهو [ إيل إله إسرائيل אל אלהי ישֹראל ] كتحديد أن الله الحي الذي استعلن ذاته لشعبه الخاص هو إله إسرائيل الخاص وهو ليس مثل إله الأمم الأصم والمصنوع بيد البشر، وهو يعني في الأساس [ القوة والقدرة ].
أما كلمة [ الله ] فناتجة من إدخال [ ال ] أداة التعريف على كلمه [ إله ] فأصبحت [ الإله ]. ثم من إضغام الألف في وسط الكلمة باللام التي قبلها وتشديد اللام، فأصبحت [ الله ]. فالله هو الإله الأعظم بين سائر الآلهة عند العرب قبل الإسلام. أما في اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، فالله هو الإله الوحيد وليس غيره، ولا يوجد عيب في استخدام الاسم (الله) في الترجمة، العيب فقط في المفهوم، لكن لا نستطيع أن نقول على اللفظ أنه خاطئ لأنه يعتبر لفظ تعبيري عن الله في اللغة العربية...


[ روى المنذري عن أَبي الهيثم أَنه سأَله عن اشتقاق اسم الله تعالى في اللغة فقال: كان حقه إلاهٌ، أُدخلت الأَلف واللام تعريفاً، فقيل أَلإلاهُ، ثم حذفت العرب الهمزة استثقالاً لها، فلما تركوا الهمزة حَوَّلوا كسرتها في اللام التي هي لام التعريف، وذهبت الهمزة أَصلاً فقالوا أَلِلاهٌ، فحرَّكوا لام التعريف التي لا تكون إلاَّ ساكنة، ثم التقى لامان متحركتان فأَدغموا الأُولى في الثانية، فقالوا الله ]

والله عموماً في الكتاب المقدس هو الله العظيم المملوء مجداً غير مدرك، وهو إله حي يعطي حياة وهو الذي يظهر ذاته ويعلنها حسب مشيئته ليُقيم علاقة مع الإنسان كمحبوب لديه ...
*
أما اسم الله ** God** – أي المعبود المطلق [ إلوهيم – **אלהים** ] *
يرد في تكوين 1: 1، وهو اسم الله في صيغة الجمع (إلوهيم)، وهو إعلان عن وحدانية الله الجامعة، وهو أول إعلان في الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث القدوس بصورة لا يقدر أن يحدها العقل، لأن الله ليس ثالوث عددي أو رقمي، بل وغير خاضع لأرقام يحدها الفكر، ما بين الواحد والمتعدد، لأن الثالوث القدوس هو الله الواحد *بلا* تعداد رقمي، لأن الأرقام لا تنطبق على الله، لأنه الله القدوس الحي ليس واحد عددياً لنقول أنه في وحدة الواحد الرقمي ولا ثالوث عددي بالطبع لكي نقول انه 3 عددياً أو حسابياً، وكل من يعد الله فقد حده وجعله خاضع لرقم، ومستحيل أن يوجد تعداد في الله أو ترقيم على الإطلاق ...
وأيضاً اعتبرت هذه اللفظة عند البعض للتفخيم والتعظيم بسبب اشتقاقها من الأصل إيل، وذلك للدلالة على الله المنفرد بشخصه كإله حي أزلي أبدي لا يُحدّ ... ( عموماً قد تم شرح هذا الكلام من فترة طويلة على صفحات المنتدى، وفقط أحببت أن أضعه مة أخرى للتذكرة )، ونحن عموماً في القداس الإلهي نقول: [ يا الله العظيم الأبدي ] وفي ترجمة الكتاب المقدس يقال [ الله ]، فلفظة الله ليست خطأ في حد ذاتها لأن الترجمة بتحاول توصل المفهوم لكل شعب من الشعوب حسب مفهومه الخاص لكي تصل إليه معرفة شخص الله القدوس الحي، لأن الله في تواضعه بيتنازل للإنسان لأقصى درجات التنازل ليعرفه شخصه ويرفعه لمجده ويكسيه بره ليُعطيه حياة، ولا ننسى أن الله استخدم ثقافات كل شعب من الشعوب لكي يصل لقلبه، لأن الله ليس إله الحرف القاتل ولا الفلسفة الباطلة، بل الهدف من إعلان اسمه هو الدخول في شركة حياه معه، فينبغي في كل شرحنا أن *نركز على هذا*، لأن هذا هو معنى إعلان الله عن ذاته باسماء كثيرة مختلفة لكي يوصل معرفته للجميع وإلى كل شعب من الشعوب، وأرجو بلاش عقدة العرب من ألفاظهم وتعبيراتهم، لأن الله بيصل للجميع وبيستخدم مفهوم الإنسان لكي يقترب إليه، لأن حتى كلمة God بهذه الطريقة سنرفضها أيضاً، وستصبح الكنيسة خطأ في كل صلواتها والترجمات كلها خطأ لأنها ترجمت اللفظة لأقرب ما يكون لجميع اللغات لكي يفهمها كل إنسان في لغته ومفهومه الثقافي.. كونوا معافين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

*ابو نبيى الإسلام كان عابد اصنام ..... وكان اسمه عبد الله .......... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *سؤآلان آخران  *
> 1]     أين  اجد  لفظ (الآب)   في كل هذه التراجم   -  أين  أجد الآب    فى العهد القديم .
> 
> * + الاجابة عن السؤآل الاول :*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة *​*[FONT=&quot]...لايوجد اللفظ ( الآب ) حرفياً فى العهد القديم ولكن أشارات بسيطة وأرهاصات*​​ 



> 2]      أين  أجد  لفظ * ياهو   *أو *   إيللوهيم   *فى العهد الجديد  .
> مع  التشديد   بأن البحث المقصود
> حول  الالفاظ لا المعانى ولا العقائد - من الآخر كده .
> حول الالفاظ لا عن الاعلانات  ولا   المعانى  ولا الاستخدامات .
> ...


 
*[FONT=&quot]الأجابة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اللفظ الحرفى للأسباب المذكورة أعلاه .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك اخى الحبيب ...السؤال تشعب فقط  لأنك وضعت أجابات مستفيضة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما دعانى للسؤال والأستزادة – بعد أن وفى ( يوحنا المصرى ) ومن ورائه ( دكتور يوحنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة فى جملة من ( كلمتين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لتعبك ولمجهودك ووقتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذى منحته لشخصى البسيط  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة *





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]...لايوجد اللفظ ( الآب ) حرفياً فى العهد القديم ولكن أشارات بسيطة وأرهاصات*




*
لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)
> *



*شكراً أستاذى الفاضل - هذا ما كنت أسأل عنه *​


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2014)

إشعياء 63:16فَإِنَّكَ  أَنْتَ أَبُونَا وَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ  يَدْرِنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ أَبُونَا، وَلِيُّنَا مُنْذُ  ٱلْأَبَدِ ٱسْمُكَ. 



صموئيل الثانى 
*7:                  14 انا اكون له ابا و هو يكون لي ابنا ان تعوج اؤدبه بقضيب الناس و                  بضربات بني ادم 
*




إرميا 31:9سَيَرْجِعُونَ  بِنَوْحٍ، وَبِتَضَرُّعَاتٍ أَهْدِيهِمْ. إِلَى جُوارِ جَدَاوِلِ  الْمِيَاهِ أُسَيِّرُهُمْ فَيْمْشُونَ فِي طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ لاَ  يَعْثُرُونُ فِيهَا، لأَنِّي أَبٌ ِلإِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَفْرَايِمُ بِكْرِي».


----------



## Jesus is the truth (9 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة *​*[FONT=&quot]...لايوجد اللفظ ( الآب ) حرفياً فى العهد القديم ولكن أشارات بسيطة وأرهاصات*​​
> [/FONT][/FONT]


لكن عنايتك أيها *الآب* هي التي تدبره؛ لأنك أنت الذي فتحت في البحر  		طريقًا، وفي الأمواج مسلكًا آمنًا، وبيَّنت أنك قادر أن تُخَلِّص من كل خطر  		(*سفر الحكمة* 14: 3)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2014)

موضوع  ذا علاقة   
*من  هنا *


----------

